# Flyers on ebay.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Flyer people check out this sellers items for sale.
They have a bunch of Flyers there. Someone might be interested?

http://www.ebay.com/usr/tikadawn?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


*One thing I would like to know was this ever sold?
Or did someone do a decal job.
*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VintageTrai...798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f017a56


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Starting bids are way too high!

The Ringling brothers locomotive is curious. Seems to me I've seen that somewhere before. I'm sure it wasn't that particular one (not) so I wonder if it was a production item.:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Agree -- too much $$. They need some reality drugs.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Agree -- too much $$. They need some reality drugs.....


The Ringling brothers locomotive????


I don't know the prices for Flyers, I just saw a bunch and the Ringling Bros train caught my eye.
American Flyer issued one of those?

Is that Ringling Bros train a hand decal job?:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That is not a standard issue....Gilbert never place decals such as that.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't believe I've ever seen a cast trailing truck on that streamlined (350/353 type) loco. With real wire handrails it's an early shell (1948) but it looks like some of those wires are jury rigged and what's with the ladder on the side of the cab? Also, even the factory red circus locos had black leading trucks, not red and I don't recollect ever seeing anything like that linkage setup. Without provenance my inclination is it's a frankentrain.


----------

